
The Bus Factor - corentin88
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bus_factor
======
corentin88
I first heard of that concept after reading jsDelivr’s readme [1]

1 -
[https://github.com/jsdelivr/jsdelivr/blob/master/README.md#t...](https://github.com/jsdelivr/jsdelivr/blob/master/README.md#the-
bus-factor)

------
FullyFunctional
It's an old concept. IIUC, Construction on Sagrada Família slowed to a near
standstill when Antoni Gaudí was struck by a bus^H^H^H tram in 1926.

